# I bought an Addi Express-Kingsize Knitting machine



## jess1246 (Jun 18, 2011)

I bought an addi king size knitting machine. I am trying to learn how to knit an easy sweater. I was wondering if anyone knew where to go or had one that could be shared. I have not been able to find one. Thank you.


----------



## beadlady (Mar 18, 2011)

How do you like it, what all can you make on it, I have been thinking about getting one, did you buy it new, or used?I don't have a lot of money but want to make a good decision and am not real educated on knitting machines but I have heard others talk about this one.


----------



## coqui (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello.
I am Barbara Arce. I would like to know where you got the king knitting machine also what the price is. I always want to have king knitting machine that worth for my money that I do want to make large or medium blankets or afghans. I am sure that this knitting machine cost more money. I am curious if you are pleased with this knitting machine. I always want these knitting machine so badly but I have to learn this first unless someone live near me in this location. I am from Decatur, Alabama.Thanks you so much.
Barbara Arce


----------



## Dianne T (Aug 10, 2011)

I haven't heard of this machine. Where did you get it. I understand you can make blankets on it.That would be great. How large is it.? Did it cost much money?


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

I know she has owned this machine; don't know whether she has sold it or not. You can ask her & here is her website http://www.hobbyknitter.com/


----------



## jess1246 (Jun 18, 2011)

I like it and I bought it on ebay. But I really want to make a sweater.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I saw videos on youtube with this KM. They made beautiful sweaters and afghans with it. go to youtube and type in addi knitting machine...


----------



## Gidget'smom (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi. I too have the Addi King Size. Have only had it about a month or so, so havent really mastered it. Actually, I have been having trouble with dropped and missed stitches, very frustrating! I like my little Addi much better, it is bombproof. As for a book, you need the book "Addi King size Express" by Ruth Kindla. This book has 24 patterns, some are sweaters. Look for this book at Paradise Fibers, online. Good Luck!


----------



## beadlady (Mar 18, 2011)

So what can you makeon the little Addi and are they expensive?


----------



## suzyknits (Mar 16, 2013)

To knit a sweater is not too difficult, make to panels.. then place on a circular needle to finish the top and bottom ribbing or however you want it. Make two sleeves to the width you want and sew together. Or you can take a circular knit pattern and decrease as it is indicated. On our site we have a person who has even put a motif in the middle of her sweater..

Unfortunately, other than the books that you can buy from the company there isn't much out there except if you are lucky to speak to someone who has made their own. If you would like to ask some questions, why not come and visit us at https://www.*******************************************/


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#page=1&sort=best&query=addi%20machine%20patterns&view=captioned_thumbs
A couple patterns on Ravelry. Free to join.  Ann


----------

